# What do you use on glass?



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

As the title says...

I tend to use Autoglym Car Glass Polish, but it can be a bit dusty at times. - Very annoying when you've just washed and waxed the car and your left with white dust everywhere!

Wipe on/off wise, i've just bought some Decosol Glass Cleaner for 3 quid to see what that was like. I've only tried a spot and it seems alright, maybe a little smeary, but i probably needed to spend a little more time doing it!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i use NXT glass cleaner, followed by rainX. 

works a treat


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym Glass Polish, nxt glass, zymol glass


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pak shak glass towel ...and a damp mircofiber

and nilsol glass cleaner


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Garage Queen

Interior Glass: 

Autoglym Fast Glass

Exterior Glass:

Deep Clean - AG Glass Polish
Normal Clean - AG Fast Glass
Seal - Clearkote VM or Klasse AIO
Weekly maintence- Clearkote Quikshine

Daily Drives

AG Glass Polish or Fast Glass.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

AG glass polish. Without a dout the best i have used.


----------



## Jamie1979 (Oct 30, 2005)

I use halfrauds cream glass cleaner.... its as good as Glym and Wonder Glass but half the price.... apply it with a sponge and take it off with kitchen roll.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Clearkote Quikshine and a Pakshak WW glass towel, as good as any polish and as rain-repellent as Rain-X with ZERO dust - cannot be beaten.


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been using 20/20 but find it a little 'smeary' when using wipers. I might give the Quikshine a go as I have some in the garage - is that not 'smeary' too?


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym Fast Glass (just run out) and Dr OK Wack glass cleaner, which works very well.
Have got some AG glass polish, but like some of you, I find it dusts too much.
Will either try NXT or Stoners next.


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob, were you not using the Stoners stuff from Ron?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Daily driver - damp MF inside/out and monthly clean with Meguiars Pro Glass Cleaner. Windscreen clayed every other month, AG Glass polish with damp foam pad (cuts down dusting). Wipers clayed monthly.

205 - damp MF method almost every time; occasional use of NXT Glass Cleaner


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use AG glass polish and their Fast Glass.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Lurch said:


> Rob, were you not using the Stoners stuff from Ron?


Yes, still prefer QS though, nothing I've tried can beat it.


----------



## Gurjio (Nov 1, 2005)

I used to the old window cleaner/newspaper which worked fine but now i just blade the windows post wash which leaves it smear free 

I dont blade the car though too much scratch oppurtunity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Weekly -- hot soapy water applied with well wrung MF towel dried with kitchen towel.

Monthly -- AG glass cleaner


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Clearkote Quikshine and a Pakshak WW glass towel, as good as any polish and as rain-repellent as Rain-X with ZERO dust - cannot be beaten.


Rob, does the CQ smeer and make your wiper blades judder when its raining like Rain-X does?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No it doesn't cause any juddering - in fact you won't need to use your wipers much after using it anyway. 90 mph in heavy rain, I still don't need to switch 'em on (!)- Quikshine is awesome stuff, the rain just shoots off.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

nxt window cleaner buffed with a newspaper then rain-x for me.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Cartec Glass Polish for a deep clean.

Stoners Invisible Glass for a spray product.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

what are peoples comments on stoners invisible glass?
and how much better is it compared to nxt or ag?


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

It's been My first attempt today with SIG and I must admited this stuff is the best I have ever used I have been getting alot of greasy residue left on the glass when useing Megs NXT glass cleaner.

I also found when it's raining NXT seemed to smear when the wipers are on 

Stoners seems to clean deep down and once buffed the glass does seem invisible just one other thing does anybody out there find it hard to use the megs glass MF towel once the glass cleaner has evaporated. 

Maybe I am doing something wrong but the towel does not like to be rubbed onto clean,dry glass.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

cheers mate thats sounds good enough for me.
is motorgeek the only place which sell it?


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

BENJY said:


> cheers mate thats sounds good enough for me.
> is motorgeek the only place which sell it?


I dont know if it's the only place that sell it but I got Mine from Motorgeek Let us know how You get on Benjy


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

BENJY said:


> what are peoples comments on stoners invisible glass?
> and how much better is it compared to nxt or ag?


I've used both the cleaners you refer to and SIG is better, no question. I can't imagine finding a better spray type glass cleaner in the future... SIG is pretty much perfect when it comes to spray glass cleaners. I use it with an 'AG Ultra Glass Microfibre' cloth available from Alex at Serious Performance, but I also get great results just using a paper towel. I use SIG all around the house aswell, on the TV, mirrors, coffee table etc etc.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I was erring on the side of NXT, but I might be tempted by the Stoner's next


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Just (yesterday) tried AG Glass followed with Clearkote QS. The finish is shiny and very clear - BUT, the post wiper smear is horrendous. Yes the rain rolls off at speeds over 50 but below that you've gotta use wipers and I can't be doing with that lack of visibility.
Ideas?


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Lurch said:


> Just (yesterday) tried AG Glass followed with Clearkote QS. The finish is shiny and very clear - BUT, the post wiper smear is horrendous. Yes the rain rolls off at speeds over 50 but below that you've gotta use wipers and I can't be doing with that lack of visibility.
> Ideas?


When i used just AG GP the finish on the windows are fine. Did you wipe down your wiper blades aswell?


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

I just used AG Glass Polish and they came out a treat, havent tried the wipers yet so dont know if they'll smear but it looks good!


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Tone said:


> Did you wipe down your wiper blades aswell?


Yup.

(frivolous extra characters)


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Bumping!

This morning was horrendous to the nth degree. To recap I have used AG GP, done my wipers etc.
I couldn't a damned thing out of my window due to smear after using wipers. On previous mornings the smear has cleared reasonably quickly but due to the cold the smear was just hanging around - v.dangerous.
I just want the window to stop smearing, I'm not ****** about rain shedding or anything like that.
Any ideas?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

It's generally all down to the weather im afraid - Road dirt is causing the smearing. Have you tried an additive in the washer bottle?


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got the halfords apple smelling gumpf in the washer.
I'm quite sure it isn't down to road grime as the window had just been AG'd the day before. Yesterday I did the screen with Zymol Glas and the smear was nowhere near as bad this morning. 
I'm starting to get a downer on glass treatments it's no good having clear glass when dry iffin you can't see a thing when you need to use your wipers.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I'll be using NXT Glass Cleaner, I've just got shed loads of it for peanuts  ..........just have to get get some rainX aswell  

Bryan


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

on top of RainX I have being using some "old" Mer we had--but can streak and leave residue.
What is the best cleaner and the easiest to apply without leaving smear or haze.
Dr OK Wacker seems to get good reports but not tried it or the IZ stuff.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

I clay the front screen.
Use a Zymol towel and Zymol Glas and then buff with a Zymol mircowipe for a perfect shine. The best I have used and does go a long way.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I just clay the window, then just use Bohle glass cleaner. 

I did some work as a glazier for a while and this is the best window cleaner I have ever used. No protection but a coat of #16 helps a bunch. 

John.


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Clayed my screen yesterday, then some 20/20. Followed up with a fresh MF to ensure all the excess is removed. Still a bit smeary but much better than previously.
New wiper blades required I think.


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Try wiping down the wiper blades with vinegar and a tissue


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got My hands on some Sonus Glass & Chrome polish I have applyed it to the glass with a microfibre applicator sparingly then rubed it in well until the polish film has nearly gone then I have buffed it off with a polishing towel by Sonus the clarity is amazing


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I must admit, of the Sonus products i've tried, they've all been top notch!


----------



## binman (Dec 10, 2005)

I use AG glass polish and I think the secret to using it is to use it in the winter as it flashes quite quick, I also use Chemex Glass polish in the summer as it takes longer to flash off. Used this way I get zero dusting from both products.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

At the moment I use either Autovalet Glacier or AG glass polish (TBH they are very similar products). I find if you use a very small amount, gently massage until theres little left on the pane then remove excess its fine and free of dust. It does take a little longer though. 

Autovalet reckon they've got something new in the pipeline so will be interested to see if its any good!


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

My brand new wipers were perfect at wiping the windscreen before, no smearing or anything. Now after using vinegar they smear like hell! Did I not use enough or have I just killed them completly?


----------



## Jay Herts (Dec 26, 2005)

I use the autosmart range of cleaners for my customers cars and mine too
They do a blue liquid also a creme polish they both work well o only use the polish on the outside.
After using everything on glass you will not beat good quality micro fibre cloths.
Jay


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I use AG Glass polishbin and out, and rain jet out. For inbetween AG Glass cleaner (always in the boot, together with a bottle of meguiras speed detailer and AG Show Room Finish you never know!)

A couple of weeks ago I deatiled the car and finished it off wioth meguiars sepped detailer and AG Show room finish and I was surprised next morninbg while all other cars on the street had ice all over mune was the only one with no ice anywhere, only moisture....


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Folks, when claybarring your front windscreen what did you use as lub ? I have the megs quick detailer, just use it ? or just soapy water ?


----------

